# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  LVM Liikenne 2030 - ohjelma

## Mikko Laaksonen

LVM alkaa myös reagoida ilmastonmuutokseen. Mikä olisi joukkoliikenteen rooli ilmastonmuutoksen hillinnässä ...?




> Ilmastonmuutoksen hillintä liikennepolitiikan suurhaaste  
> 
> Ilmastonmuutoksen hillintä päästöjen vähentämisen avulla, arjen matkojen toimivuus ja Suomen kilpailukyvyn ylläpito ovat liikennepolitiikan tärkeimmät haasteet tulevaisuudessa. Liikennepolitiikan lähivuosien valintoja kartoittaa liikenne- ja viestintäministeriössä valmistunut virkamiesesitys Liikenne 2030.
> 
> Liikenteen aiheuttamia kasvihuonekaasujen päästöjä on vähennettävä nopeasti ja määrätietoisesti. Tehokkaita keinoja ovat etenkin liikenteen kysynnän vähentäminen, energiatehokkuuden parantaminen sekä siirtyminen uusiin, vähäpäästöisiin polttoaineisiin.
> 
> Eheään yhdyskuntarakenteeseen tähtäävä maankäytön suunnittelu on raportin mukaan keskeinen keino vähennettäessä kuljetusten ja liikkumisen tarvetta. Liikenteen kysyntää voidaan vähentää ja kulkumuotojen jakaumaa muuttaa ympäristöystävällisemmäksi etenkin taloudellisella ohjauksella. Kehitystä vievät kuitenkin tällä hetkellä vastakkaiseen suuntaan muun muassa työmatkavähennys ja käytön määrästä riippumaton autoedun verotus. Ne tukevat työvoimapoliittisia tavoitteita mutta toisaalta kannustavat pitkiin työmatkoihin.
> 
> Ongelmana kaupunkiseuduilla on, että kasvu painottuu kaupunkien reuna-alueille ja kehyskuntiin, kauas palveluista ja työpaikoista. Jos yhdyskuntarakenteen hajaantumista ei pysäytetä, henkilöautoilun kasvu jatkuu. Kaupunkien nykyiset käytännöt joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa ja rahoituksessa eivät parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla tue joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä kilpailukykyiseksi henkilöautoilun vaihtoehdoksi.
> ...

----------


## ultrix

Lupaavalta kuulostaa:




> Julkisen liikenteen palvelujen tehostaminen ja parantaminen edellyttää palvelutasosta päättämistä ja liikenteen suunnittelua nykyistä koordinoidummin. Palvelut suunnitellaan kuntaa laajempina kokonaisuuksina siten, että erilaiset ja myös eri hallintokuntien matkustus- ja kuljetustarpeet voidaan ottaa parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla huomioon liikennettä järjestettäessä.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Joukkoliikenteen järjestämisessä korostuu asiakaslähtöinen suunnittelu. Lähtökohtana ovat seudulliset tarpeet sekä seudullinen näkemys joukkoliikenteen roolista ja tavoitteista. Tämä merkitsee joukkoliikenteessä alueiden toimi- ja päätösvallan vahvistamista, mikä edellyttää asianmukaisia hallinnon resursseja. Toimintamalli valitaan siten, että hallinto pysyy kevyenä. Kilpailun esteitä poistetaan ja markkinoita avataan liikennepalvelujen tuottamisessa niin rautatieliikenteen ostoliikenteessä kuin tärkeimpien kaupunkiseutujen joukkoliikenteessäkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lupaavalta kuulostaa:





> Kilpailun esteitä poistetaan ja markkinoita avataan liikennepalvelujen tuottamisessa niin rautatieliikenteen ostoliikenteessä kuin tärkeimpien kaupunkiseutujen joukkoliikenteessäkin.


Näin kirjoitetaan virkamiestyössä. Virkamiehet ovatkin olleet tällä kannalla, mutta kun poliitikot ovat panneet hanttiin. Olisikohan meillä tällä kaudella viisastuneita kansanedustajia ja päästäisiin tässä eteenpäin.

Antero

----------

